# Peerless Transaxle 205-024



## jbamonte (Dec 27, 2009)

I have a 1997 Scotts 15 HP lawn tractor with a Kohler CV-15S engine and a Peerless 205-024 Hydrostatic Transaxle with about 450 hours on both. Both have been flawless since new despite all the dire predictions I had heard about this unit. I have run Mobil 1 5W-30 full synthetic in the Kohler engine since new and it runs strong and perfectly with zero oil consumption. On the Peerless transaxle, I changed the hydrostatic oil for ther first time yesterday using Tecumseh's hydrostatic kit (they took over Peerless at some point) and the oil was black after 13 years. I also changed the gear oil on the differential side of the transaxle (if you can call changing very little oil in the housing). I have a number of questions:

1. How often should I change the hydrostatic oil moving forward and should I continue to use Tecumseh's hydro oil or a known quantity like Amsoil's Hydrostatic oil?

2. I filled the differential side of the transaxle with Mobil 1 75W-90 Fully synthetic gear oil and it took about 8 Oz. The rubber expansion plug that Peerless used ripped when trying to get it back into the 1/2 inch hole. Right now I have a rubber stopper in the hole. I do not want to tap this hole for a threaded plug since it sits on top of the transaxle and will mean pulling the transaxle out again plus the filings will get into the diff. Any suggestions? The diff side has no pressure so just a snug fitting rubber plug of some sort will work. I am looking at a 1/2 inch expandable rubber plug from Petersen's. Any other thoughts?

After the change, everything works great! Just need the plug idea! Thanx!


----------



## Airman (Jan 7, 2009)

The plug is part number 792154. Here is a link to a source.

http://www.mowerpartsweb.com/Iteminfo.asp?item=TP792154


----------



## jbamonte (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanx.


----------



## privatepilot172h (Aug 5, 2011)

*peerless vst 205-024 problems*

Does anyone out there have another one of these that is also bad? I was hoping to scavange internal parts and make one working one. Before you reply that I should just change the oil, or there are no internal parts available, be aware I know this. I have done everything including see if a machine shop can fabricate the 10 little parts that I need for the hydro pump and motor. They can't.
If anyone has one of these units and would give it up for salvage parts, please let me know at [email protected].


----------

